# Glazed cabinets



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm getting ready to do a set of oak cabinets in conjunction with a local faux artist/painter. Starting on Wednesday I will be doing all the prep and finish work except for the glazing which will be done by the faux lady. 

The products I'll be using are new to me. The plan is to prime with Bin, then put one coat of Faux effects set coat with some Faux effects master finishing medium mixed in with it. 

According to the faux lady, this mix will partially obscure the grain of the oak. Not hide it completely, just reduce it. 

The second coat can either be straight set coat or the mix again if I think it would help to further hide the grain. 

After that the glazing will be done and I will finish them with Faux effects c-500 urethane. 

One question I have is about the mixing. I can't find anything on the data pages for these products about mixing them together. The faux lady has done this before, and acted like the mix did not have to be real accurate. Just looking for some additional feed back from anyone else that's familiar with these products. Any quirks to look out for, etc. 
TIA


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

http://fauxcenter.com/faux-effects-...finishing-medium/master-finishing-medium.html

Maybe you already looked at that info above^^^^^^^^ It says not to mix it with anything but colorant. I can imagine the mix of the two would be quite thin, how's that going to fill oak?


Or this thread from FF: http://www.fauxforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9520



I have no experience with the Finishing Medium product, but I have used set coat quite a bit and it is thin stuff. I can tell you that for the last couple years Faux Effects products have been inconsistent in their quality. From reading that info above, I wonder if you'd be better off applying the two products separately. If not, it may take more layers, what to do , what to do? Maybe Michael has experience with the Master Finish.

Why are you applying that anyway, why isn't she applying it? Liability,liability,liability. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> http://fauxcenter.com/faux-effects-products/basecoats/master-finishing-medium/master-finishing-medium.html Maybe you already looked at that info above^^^^^^^^ It says not to mix it with anything but colorant. I can imagine the mix of the two would be quite thin, how's that going to fill oak? Or this thread from FF: http://www.fauxforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9520 I have no experience with the Finishing Medium product, but I have used set coat quite a bit and it is thin stuff. I can tell you that for the last couple years Faux Effects products have been inconsistent in their quality. From reading that info above, I wonder if you'd be better off applying the two products separately. If not, it may take more layers, what to do , what to do? Maybe Michael has experience with the Master Finish. Why are you applying that anyway, why isn't she applying it? Liability,liability,liability. Wish I could be more help.


Sorry
I know Almost Nothing about their Products.... 




Michael Tust


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

After some trials and tribulations related to the primer problems I talked about in another thread, this kitchen is finally base coated and ready to glaze. 

I gotta say I liked the Master Finishing medium. This job was a "spruce it up to sell" kinda thing and we weren't trying to totally fill the grain on the oak cabinets, only to minimize it. I ended up doing one coat of the Finishing medium, reduced %20 and sprayed. It actually did a good job of filling and provided a good sandable surface. I really think two or three coats would totally hide the grain. 

BTW, don't mix Master Finishing medium with Set Coat. I tested it, Not a good idea. Analogous to mixing paint with Sheetrock mud. 

Tomorrow is glazing day. I'm going to assist and hopefully learn some things. I'm a faux newb, never glazed myself. 

Before and after today. And some just after.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> After some trials and tribulations related to the primer problems I talked about in another thread, this kitchen is finally base coated and ready to glaze. I gotta say I liked the Master Finishing medium. This job was a "spruce it up to sell" kinda thing and we weren't trying to totally fill the grain on the oak cabinets, only to minimize it. I ended up doing one coat of the Finishing medium, reduced %20 and sprayed. It actually did a good job of filling and provided a good sandable surface. I really think two or three coats would totally hide the grain. BTW, don't mix Master Finishing medium with Set Coat. I tested it, Not a good idea. Analogous to mixing paint with Sheetrock mud. Tomorrow is glazing day. I'm going to assist and hopefully learn some things. I'm a faux newb, never glazed myself. Before and after today. And some just after.


Already looks 10 Times Better !


Michael Tust


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Well they're finished. All is well and the HO is happy, though they were wishing they had opted to spend the few hundred extra bucks for European hinges instead of reusing the original ones. 

The glazing technique we used was different than what I've seen before. We used a clear glazing medium with a little latex paint of the desired color mixed in. 
Applied the glaze by brush, and did an incomplete wiping in the direction of the grain. Then we blended it all in with dry badger hair brushes.
The faux lady called the last step 'softening'. One badger brush could only be used for a couple doors before it had to be cleaned and dried. Any paint build up on the bristles ruined the effect. 

The C-500 urethane we used for the top coats was impressive stuff. Probably the easiest applying, most forgiving WB urethane I've ever used. 

Looking forward to doing more faux projects in the future. That's one area of painting where my experience is severely lacking.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great, glad it worked out for you.

Badgers dry pretty quickly if you spin them out and tap them really hard on the edge of your boot....for the next time.


----------

